
Sugru | Hack Things Better - 3ds
http://sugru.com/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Constantly resubmitted - here are some of the earlier articles:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/sugru?sort=by_date>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=976007>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1019335>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1079837>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1174181>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1397662>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1401106>

